# TV Shows



## wingchun100 (May 21, 2014)

I know top 10 lists are done to death, but I just thought it'd be a cool way to find out some of the interests of my fellow MT'ers. Top 10 favorite shows...not just ones running now, but of all time. Here are mine in no particular order:

Mystery Science Theater 3000
Law and Order
Law and Order: SVU
All in the Family
House MD
Big Bang Theory
Monty Python's Flying Circus
Night Court
Roseanne
Home Improvement


----------



## wingchun100 (May 21, 2014)

I just realized something: when it comes to the small screen, I like comedies but, when it comes to movies, I like horror and sci-fi. The darker the material, the more I like it. Weird. Maybe I just think the quality of horror/sci-fi shows isn't that good? Well, whatever the case, I am interested in everyone else's lists!


----------



## Transk53 (May 21, 2014)

In no real particular order, but I have tried to timeline them. And yes my list starts as a youngster.

1) ST:OS
2) Bonanza
3) Rawhide
4) Doctor Who
5)Tour of Duty
6) Knight Rider
7 The Sweeny
8) ST: Deep Space 9
9) Farscape
10) Babylon 5

Most of the former is just because I grew up around farming grand parents so I liked the American western setting. The Sweeny because most UK TV then and now is *****. The last three due to the charisma brought to the small screen. Despite what the anal brigade would say otherwise, DS9 was the most balanced ST show IMO. Babylon 5 I wish JMS would relinquish the rights so a film could be made, and Farscape, well the Ozzies were the bad guys for a change lol. Okay one could argue that organic ships came from B5, but it was a cracking series and I am enjoying the re-runs.


----------



## wingchun100 (May 21, 2014)

Forgive me for not knowing abbreviations (not much of a Trekkie), but is ST: OS Star Trek original series?

Also, one of the guys from my favorite show (Sheldon from BIG BANG) would have a lot to say for BABYLON 5 being on your list LOL.


----------



## Buka (May 21, 2014)

Of all time? Oh, man, this is going to be tough. It's also awesome! I'm a TV/movie freak. I'm gonna have to think on this for a bit. This is fun.


----------



## jezr74 (May 21, 2014)

Game of thrones will have to be in there, will have to have a think as well. Doco series count?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## yak sao (May 21, 2014)

In no particular order:

M*A*S*H
Star Trek TNG
Big Bang Theory
Seinfeld
Supernatural
The Unit
Rockford Files
Barney Miller
Andy Griffith Show ( B&W only)
Quantum Leap


----------



## Transk53 (May 21, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> Forgive me for not knowing abbreviations (not much of a Trekkie), but is ST: OS Star Trek original series?
> 
> Also, one of the guys from my favorite show (Sheldon from BIG BANG) would have a lot to say for BABYLON 5 being on your list LOL.



Actually at first, I thought B5 was exciting, but ultimately a re-hash of DS9 (later to find out that a bit of a JMS conspiracy surrounds both shows) and stuck with it as it did seem fresh. The biggest thing that really drew me to it was the tech and science involved in making it. But yeah later on it held its own and became a very good, but a niche show. That is what I like about low to medium budget shows, people have to act. Well in my kind of warped view anyway


----------



## wingchun100 (May 21, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Actually at first, I thought B5 was exciting, but ultimately a re-hash of DS9 (later to find out that a bit of a JMS conspiracy surrounds both shows) and stuck with it as it did seem fresh. The biggest thing that really drew me to it was the tech and science involved in making it. But yeah later on it held its own and became a very good, but a niche show. That is what I like about low to medium budget shows, people have to act. Well in my kind of warped view anyway



I wouldn't know...never watched it. My sci-fi show exposure is limited to some Star Trek original series, a little bit MORE of Star Trek: Next Generation, and whatever Twilight Zone episodes happened to have a sci-fi plot. For some reason on the small screen I am drawn to comedies more than sci-fi or anything else.


----------



## Steve (May 21, 2014)

Some of my absolute favorites.  A couple failed to make it to season 2...  what does that say about me?    Not sure if I can get to 10, but below are some of my all time favorites:

The Musketeers (a BBC show)
Firefly
Game of Thrones
Almost Human (cancelled )
Orphan Black (currently in season 2)
Elementary
Friends (still funny in syndication)

Some shows I have really liked in the past, but haven't watched for years:

MASH
Hee Haw
Hill Street Blues
Barney Miller
Soap


----------



## wingchun100 (May 21, 2014)

Ah, I forgot about Barney Miller. An unusual show but, oddly enough, one that a lot of cops say is/was the most realistic cop show ever!


----------



## Transk53 (May 21, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> I wouldn't know...never watched it. My sci-fi show exposure is limited to some Star Trek original series, a little bit MORE of Star Trek: Next Generation, and whatever Twilight Zone episodes happened to have a sci-fi plot. For some reason on the small screen I am drawn to comedies more than sci-fi or anything else.



Yeah admittedly, I did like watching Saturday Nigh Live. Always been a fan of American comedy. Probably would have been a yera behind you lot, but watching Richard Prior and co was a good nights TV. Was not a fan of ST:TNG, just wanted to shoot Troi lol. Twilight Zone, did you see the one with William Shatner?  *Clicky*


----------



## Transk53 (May 21, 2014)

Ere Steve, that the very recent Musketeers on the BBC? Yeah, very good, if not a little ponderous.


----------



## wingchun100 (May 21, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Yeah admittedly, I did like watching Saturday Nigh Live. Always been a fan of American comedy. Probably would have been a yera behind you lot, but watching Richard Prior and co was a good nights TV. Was not a fan of ST:TNG, just wanted to shoot Troi lol. Twilight Zone, did you see the one with William Shatner?  *Clicky*



I can't access that link (blocked at work), but I assume you are talking about the one that included in TWILIGHT ZONE: THE MOVIE. I thought that version was better, due in no small part to John Lithgow.


----------



## Buka (May 21, 2014)

Tough assignment for a tv guy like me.

Big Bang Theory - has become my favorite sit com of all time.

Soap - The Big Bang of it's day.

Tonight Show with Johnny Carson. - A lot of folks were conceived during this show. 

Kung Fu - we used to rush home from the dojo to watch. Nearly the whole damn school.

All in the Family - epic and controversial.

60 minutes - been watching the damn thing since the sixties.

Hill Street Blues

5-0 The original. Like the new one, too, even if they jump the shark every week.

Deadwood

Jeopardy


----------



## Steve (May 21, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Yeah admittedly, I did like watching Saturday Nigh Live. Always been a fan of American comedy. Probably would have been a yera behind you lot, but watching Richard Prior and co was a good nights TV. Was not a fan of ST:TNG, just wanted to shoot Troi lol. Twilight Zone, did you see the one with William Shatner?  *Clicky*


Richard Pryor on SNL???  I know he hosted back in the 70's, but he was never a regular. 



Transk53 said:


> Ere Steve, that the very recent Musketeers on the BBC? Yeah, very good, if not a little ponderous.


Ponderous... at times it takes itself a little too seriously, but the stories are great, the characters very well developed and the casting is excellent.  And I get a kick out of Austin Powers as the King.


----------



## wingchun100 (May 21, 2014)

"Word Association" with Pryor and Chevy Chase is one of the best sketches ever. And Pryor was a guest once or twice, but never a regular.


----------



## Steve (May 21, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> "Word Association" with Pryor and Chevy Chase is one of the best sketches ever. And Pryor was a guest once or twice, but never a regular.


Not trying to nitpick.  Just struck me as odd.  That skit was great, but I wouldn't associate SNL with Pryor. Pryor was more known for his stand up and his collaborations with Gene Wilder, for me.  It's all good. 

When I think of SNL, I think of Bill Murray, Dan Akroyd, Belushi and Radner from the early era.  Piscopo and Eddie Murphy, along with Martin Short, Dana Carvey and a slew of other remarkable cast members.  I still watch SNL every week, even through the slumps.  I was really sad to see Sandberg go.  The Digital Shorts were genius.


----------



## wingchun100 (May 22, 2014)

Okay but I'm not the poster who seemed to imply Pryor was a regular on the show. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donnaTKD (May 22, 2014)

chips has to be in there somewhere
grand designs 
ncis
law and order
24hours in a&e
world rally championship
british touring car championship
british superbike championship
ipl cricket
isle of man TT


----------



## wingchun100 (May 22, 2014)

Oh man, I forgot FORENSIC FILES!!! That could probably replace Roseanne. LOL


----------



## Roger Tyson (May 22, 2014)

Nice to see a thread that got me thinking without having very much with ma to do. Got me thinking. I am not sure wich I like the most but here is the list of the shows that I realy enjoyed through the years:
The Wire
Oz
Dexter
Breaking bad
Family guy
American dad
Simpsons
Banged up abroud (Nat.Geo)
The lionman (Animal planet)
American horror story
Cosmos (Nat.Geo)


----------



## oftheherd1 (May 22, 2014)

I don't know that I could pick 10 favorites.  It depends on type, and time of my life.  Many which weren't on at the same time would be strong competitors of each other within the same genre.  But 10 that I have liked, but not ordered by preference:

Victory at Sea
Gunsmoke
Have Gun Will Travel
Deep Space Nine
Firefly
Kung Fu
That Was The Week That Was (American Version)
Jeopardy
Criminal Minds
Barney Miller


----------



## Transk53 (May 22, 2014)

Steve said:


> Richard Pryor on SNL???  I know he hosted back in the 70's, but he was never a regular.
> 
> 
> Ponderous... at times it takes itself a little too seriously, but the stories are great, the characters very well developed and the casting is excellent.  And I get a kick out of Austin Powers as the King.



I am English so exposure to American TV in those days probably meant just Kojak and Starsky and Hutch. Being a kid at the time probably meant only the best bits are remembered now, even then more is probably lost.

I felt that Peter Capaldi was excellent, although not quite as menacing as Tim Curry in the film with Kiefer Sutherland, Charlie Sheen and Oliver Platt. I do think he will make a decent new Dr Who.


----------



## Steve (May 22, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> I am English so exposure to American TV in those days probably meant just Kojak and Starsky and Hutch. Being a kid at the time probably meant only the best bits are remembered now, even then more is probably lost.


Similarly, my exposure to british tv was in 12 hour marathons of Monty Python's Flying Circus on PBS.   I understand.





> I felt that Peter Capaldi was excellent, although not quite as menacing as Tim Curry in the film with Kiefer Sutherland, Charlie Sheen and Oliver Platt. I do think he will make a decent new Dr Who.


Agreed.  Peter Capaldi is terrific and will be a great Dr. Who... different from the last two, thankfully.


----------



## wingchun100 (May 22, 2014)

Steve said:


> Similarly, my exposure to british tv was in 12 hour marathons of Monty Python's Flying Circus on PBS.   I understand.Agreed.  Peter Capaldi is terrific and will be a great Dr. Who... different from the last two, thankfully.



Yes, my British TV exposure was Monty Python, the Young Ones and Benny Hill...although I am trying to forget that last one.

There was also Fawlty Towers and the Black Adder series. At one point I believe Black Adder featured an actor named Hugh Laurie, who of course won the part of my main man Gregory House.


----------



## Transk53 (May 22, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> "Word Association" with Pryor and Chevy Chase is one of the best sketches ever. And Pryor was a guest once or twice, but never a regular.



Forgive me, I'm English and an Essex Boy. We are known for our stupidnes


----------



## Transk53 (May 22, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> Yes, my British TV exposure was Monty Python, the Young Ones and Benny Hill...although I am trying to forget that last one.
> 
> There was also Fawlty Towers and the Black Adder series. At one point I believe Black Adder featured an actor named Hugh Laurie, who of course won the part of my main man Gregory House.



Hugh is a legend to us Brits. Yeah as House, he was just being English  Monty Python was a scarcastic view of us, being us. Never thought that the Americans would get it, no disrespect intended, but the team with the exception of Terry, they were the quintessential version of the English.


----------



## Tames D (May 22, 2014)

1- The Brady Bunch
2- A Very Brady Christmas
3- Brady Bunch Reunion
4- Brady Bunch Go to Hawaii
5- Brady Bunch Thanksgiving
6- the Brady Bunch Meet Joe Namath
7- The Brady Bunch Meet Davey Jones
8- Jan Brady Crashes Her Bike
9- Bobby Brady Is Bullied
10- The Dick Van Dyke Show


----------



## donnaTKD (May 22, 2014)

two of my all time favourite films 

Young Guns  and Young Guns II

"william H barney - you are not a god !  --- why don't you pull the trigger and find out !!!!! "

love that line from Young Guns II -- doc says it to billy the kid when they're hiding from pat garrett at the end.

the soundtrack is Jon Bon Jovi's Blaze of Glory   --- my favourite karaoke track


----------



## hussaf (May 22, 2014)

Battlestar Galactica (new one)
Babylon 5
Newsroom
West Wing
MacGuyver
Night Rider
Chapel Show
It's Always Sunny in Phili
I dunno, have to think about it awhile


----------



## Steve (May 22, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Hugh is a legend to us Brits. Yeah as House, he was just being English  Monty Python was a scarcastic view of us, being us. Never thought that the Americans would get it, no disrespect intended, but the team with the exception of Terry, they were the quintessential version of the English.


I have enjoyed Monty Python since I was about 10 years old.  I know many of the skits by heart and reference them often.  And, like all good comedy, they are as funny today as they were when I was a kid.

Edit:  Since we're talking about British comedies, there's a show called the I.T. Crowd.  Terrible show, really, but with some very funny bits.  My favorite is this one:


----------



## Transk53 (May 23, 2014)

Never got into that. For some bizare reason, I do not like most British comedy. The likes of Harry Enfield and Paul Whiethouse yeah.


----------

